# funny things your husband/bf/whatever has said about makeup..



## kaexbabey (Jul 27, 2008)

hey guys i'm just bored here .. what funny things does your sig. other say about your makeup?

for example, my husband makes fun of me and says "go watch your smoke screen eyeshadow tutorial on youtube." lol. i have NO idea where he got "smoke screen" from. and today, he said oh you're wearing that slime-ers again .. he meant slimshine haha. weird guy. 

how bout you?


----------



## florabundance (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL @ "go and watch your smoke screen tutorial", that's hysterical

The only thing my baby has ever said that made me laugh loosely regarding make up was:

HIM: So, what have you been up to?
ME: Ohhh yesterday I went to MAC
HIM: *Laughing* You went where?
ME: MAC...like, MAC Cosmetics?
HIM: Oh, I thought you were trying to be cool and shorten MacDonald's









he's special lol


----------



## Hilly (Jul 27, 2008)

My fiance is always telling me to stop buying MAC and start buying CVS makeup because it all looks the same. PSYCHEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 27, 2008)

Nick always tries to throw away the MAC boxes whenenver the UPS man brings them.
Just yesterday, he was watching me do my makeup. He had already watched me put on my foundation, then my mineralize skinfinish natural and then I was just getting ready to put on blush and he was like "What the hell, you just put all of that shit on already." Haha.
Then, I was lining my lips and he was like "Why do you use it, it's not doing anything?" Then once he saw the end result he asked: "Who do you get so pretty for anyway?"
I was going to work and I explained to him, I like to look presentable and that I got pretty for myself, nobody else. I do my makeup for ME not for anyone else


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 27, 2008)

"You're wearing makeup?"

Totally serious, no sarcasm.

I had purple and pink eyeshadow with glitter. It was obvious I was wearing makeup


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_LOL @ "go and watch your smoke screen tutorial", that's hysterical

The only thing my baby has ever said that made me laugh loosely regarding make up was:

HIM: So, what have you been up to?
ME: Ohhh yesterday I went to MAC
HIM: *Laughing* You went where?
ME: MAC...like, MAC Cosmetics?
HIM: Oh, I thought you were trying to be cool and shorten MacDonald's









he's special lol_

 






 I seriously "loled" at that.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_My fiance is always telling me to stop buying MAC and start buying CVS makeup because it all looks the same. PSYCHEEEEEEEEE!_

 
My BF used to be like that, but now he sees the light.  He's my enabler.  

I'm pretty sure he actually listens to me when I babble about makeup.  Actually, I think I've made a monster.  One day we were at the supermarket and the checkstand woman was wearing blue eyeshadow.  When we were in the parking lot, he was like "she really needed to blend her eyeshadow more, huh?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's pretty much when you know you he's the *one.*


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 27, 2008)

"So this blush stuff goes on your eyes?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(okay I know some of us DO wear blush as eyeshadows but he really thought a blush is an eyeshadow) 






Atleast he tries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anytime I have any type of lipglass or lipstick on he calls it "lip shits"


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2008)

Smoke Screen LOL!

fortunately my dh supports my whole love of makeup. Every time I get a new package, he'll say, "is it another pink lipstick?" 

The funniest thing with him is that I have this 1/2 inch ledge about 6 inches up from the counter in the main bathroom that goes all along the whole counter top & on this little ledge I have all my favorite color lippies & glosses. But, if he goes in there at night in the dark to flip the light switch on, he hits them by accident & they fall all over the place like dominoes. Its funny cause you can hear them crashing & him grumbling. So, I wait (laughing to myself)...comedic timing...wait, he just about has them all put back up on the ledge...then I say, "I hope you put those back in the right color order!... hahahahah...silence from him. Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 27, 2008)

^ lol that's too funny, poor guy..


----------



## rbella (Jul 27, 2008)

I guess it isn't anything he says, it is more his attitude.  Every time I get a package from MAC or come back from the store, he grabs the receipts to calculate how much work he had to do that day to pay for it.  He owns a home inspection company and whenever he goes to work he'll say, "today I'm going to do 1 1/2 inspections to pay for your eyeshadow, ok?"  And I say "Great, thanks sweetie.  If you could do a few more, that would be great."


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2008)

^^^hahaha

This is a great thread because I think men are really really funny about the whole thing...from us wearing it - to buying it


----------



## rbella (Jul 27, 2008)

^^^I agree.  He is actually pretty good about helping me decide if it looks ok.  I will ask him if he likes my makeup for the day, and he'll make me get in the "natural light" so he can diagnose my face.  He'll let me know if my "face looks to dark" or if "my lipstick looks weird with my eyeshadow" and he'll even tell me to go "buff out my blush".  HAhahahahah!!  He got that from listening to me talk to my friend about the benefits of the kabuki!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 27, 2008)

wow Rbella thats a pretty good combo of you two--a realtor and a home inspector! *awwwww*

I have no stories to share, no man in my life


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 27, 2008)

my dh just wants to know if i will ever in my life time use up all of my mu......


----------



## rbella (Jul 27, 2008)

^^^I bet you will get one soon enough missy!  You're too awesome!  If you lived in Houston, I'd set you up with lots of men!  I'd be your pimp.

He owned the company before I became a Realtor.  I used to sell spinal implants to surgeons.  I quit and didn't work for a year to be a housewife, but was bored off my ass.  So, I became a Realtor!  Unfortunately, I can't use his company to do my inspections, it is considered a violation.  Oh well...But, at least we have a lot to talk about after work!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^I agree.  He is actually pretty good about helping me decide if it looks ok.  I will ask him if he likes my makeup for the day, and he'll make me get in the "natural light" so he can diagnose my face.  He'll let me know if my "face looks to dark" or if "my lipstick looks weird with my eyeshadow" and he'll even tell me to go "buff out my blush".  HAhahahahah!!  He got that from listening to me talk to my friend about the benefits of the kabuki!!!_

 








I have tears in my eyes from laughing...especially the buffing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## TDoll (Jul 27, 2008)

He is really understanding about my makeup obsession and doesn't mind me buying it and usually doesn't mind going with me sometimes to buy it, but the funniest thing happened in Vegas.  He knows how much I love mac...obviously.  But one day we passed a Sephora and I was like, "oooo I want to go in here."  and he was like, "babe they don't even sell MAC in there..." lolol...like he was all trying to talk me out of it.  I think he was tired.  But we went in anyway.

And sometimes it's not even what he says...whenever we go to the MAC store, he'll act all uninterested, but then I'll catch him looking at all the colors out of the corner of his eye, like all nonchalant.  Occasionally he'll poke stuff, like eye shadows when he thinks I'm not looking.

We were near my vanity area the other day and he was all like picking up the brushes and when he picked up my skunk brushes he was like, "what do these even do?" and I explained and he was like, "why do you have 3?" So I explained and told him how I use one of them for my Fix+, and he was like, "I like to spray it on...I mean, don't you just like spraying it?"....lololol.  I KNEW he was using it in the bathroom! I caught him using it once, but now I know he's using it more.  He's such a guys guy too which is hilarious.  He tries so hard to understand...
Now I've got to convince him that it's actually a "makeup product" and not just a super cool face spray that sits on our counter so he doesn't use it up!


----------



## Divinity (Jul 27, 2008)

My guy is so supportive of my addiction to MAC.  He genuinely looks at my FOTDs and gives compliments on the ones he likes.  I did show him pictures once as I was compiling my portfolio and he crinkled his nose at one in which my eyes were closed and said "Your eyelashes look dead."   ???


----------



## florabundance (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Occasionally he'll poke stuff, like eye shadows when he thinks I'm not looking._

 





that is freakin hilarious!!! oh gosh, i can't stop loling


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 27, 2008)

Awwwwww all these stories are great I love reading them. 
Gosh we love our boys hehehehe

and he has his toys anyways (he just bought his THIRD car! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) So there is no way he can complain about my MAC addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm a car girl too but no where spend as much money on my car as he does on his cars)


----------



## TDoll (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_and he has his toys anyways (he just bought his THIRD car! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) So there is no way he can complain about my MAC addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm a car girl too but no where spend as much money on my car as he does on his cars)_

 
I think that's why some of them (like mine) are so supportive of our MAC collections.  Because they don't feel as bad when they get stuff for their cars/electronics, ahem, bringing home a 52 inch lcd tv out of nowhere...if they take us to get a lot of makeup. They equate that to our makeup collections.  Which in the end, works out pretty damn good for us....lol.  I've really enjoyed the tv and the nice cars and the MAC collection ain't that bad either.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_  Occasionally he'll poke stuff, like eye shadows when he thinks I'm not looking.

We were near my vanity area the other day and he was all like picking up the brushes and when he picked up my skunk brushes he was like, "what do these even do?" and I explained and he was like, "why do you have 3?"_


----------



## rbella (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I think that's why some of them (like mine) are so supportive of our MAC collections.  Because they don't feel as bad when they get stuff for their cars/electronics, ahem, bringing home a 52 inch lcd tv out of nowhere...if they take us to get a lot of makeup. They equate that to our makeup collections.  Which in the end, works out pretty damn good for us....lol.  I've really enjoyed the tv and the nice cars and the MAC collection ain't that bad either._

 
Yea, that would make sense for my husband if he wasn't such a cheap ass.  I love him dearly, but he is a tightwad.  He really wants to retire early (which I can respect) but he takes it to a level that is unheard of.  He only owns 3 shirts (which he rotates), 1 pair of shoes and 2 pairs of jeans.  When I met him he had inflatable furniture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  He said he thought it was awesome b/c he could inflate and deflate to his comfort level.  Needless to say, he has had to come to grips with the fact that we are NOT going to live like that.  

He is a sweet pea.  He tries so hard, I love him!


----------



## TRASHdecor (Jul 27, 2008)

well my boyfriend makes fun of my MAC addiction, and everytime he asks what i'm doing he automaticallysays- watching makeup stuff on youtube huh? lol

and our conversation about foundation/ highlighting/contouring was pretty hilarious. he acts interested though, which is pretty cute.


----------



## mazzly (Jul 27, 2008)

I live in a tiny town and have to do most of my makeup shopping online, so buying new lipstick can be kind of hit and miss. I didn't think my husband paid too much attention to my makeup until the day I had on a new lipstick and he looks at me, then does a double take, and starts staring at my lips. He starts laughing, and says "You're not wearing that out of the house, are you? That looks like a colour your grandma would wear" ...he doesn't exactly have a lot of tact


----------



## TDoll (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_When I met him he had inflatable furniture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  He said he thought it was awesome b/c he could inflate and deflate to his comfort level._

 





Thats the funniest thing I've heard in a while.  Thankfully, you came into his life, my dear!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 27, 2008)

I have another story, just from today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We were getting ready to go to the weekly dreaded trip to the grocery store.
I had just gotten out of the shower and was brushing my teeth and he asked: "How long is it going to take you to get ready? You're not going to put all of that stuff you put on yesterday are you? If so, we'll be here for another hour!"


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 27, 2008)

He's a sweetheart about it (most of the time, but he has his "times" when he gives me headache about how much m/u & nail polish I have...) anyways... we went to CCO (first time ever) and couldn't find the store that had MAC... It was 10 minutes before closing and someone finally told us where it was... we were running across the parking lot to make it there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was pretty funny watching him run while saying "Run! Run! pretty eye shadows are waiting!" 
I find it funny how he stares at MAC makeup artists...It's like he's mesmerized by their pretty makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He always asks me later if their lashes are real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Once, he added "What about her boobs?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL)


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2008)

^^^Thats really Cute & Funny!

I'm just loving these stories...more ladies...please


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 28, 2008)

roflmao i read every single post and im laughing my ass off at 2am in the morning.

Well my husband actually takes longer than me to get ready for a night out, so he cant even begin to COMPLAIN at me.  I tamed him, as soon as we go to the mall where the mac store is, he drops me off right infront of the store and says HURRY UP GO GO GO GO THERES A NEW COLLECTION TODAY!!!! and he passes me his wallet LOL.  So i hop out of the car, pick up everything i want because the lovely ladies at specktra posted swatches and i just go in the store grab my items then zooom im out of there.

He even wants me to try to apply as a makeup artist at mac @[email protected] i wish haha


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 28, 2008)

My bf is sooo supportive. He always gives me feedback on looks (and has taken the time to learn about my passion)

He actually requests I do smokey eyes when we go out sometimes, it is so sweet.

Once he had "inspiration" for a look he would like me to do, so he drew a diagram on microsoft paint showing color placement. I found that so sweet.

Another thing he said. We were watching food network when they started talking about wedding cakes where there are separate bride and groom cakes. When I asked him what he would pick to be my surprise cake he said a MAC quad. He knows I love me some quads, and oh man do I love him!

More things he says as I think of them


----------



## arielle123 (Jul 28, 2008)

My husband calls all beauty stuff makeup (skincare, hair stuff, actual makeup, everything). I buy a lot of stuff online as well as in store and everytime he sees a package in the mail he asks how the makeup's doing.

He also comments how he has about 3 items in the bathroom. The rest of the huge mountain of stuff is mine


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah, mine pretty much just grumbles about all the makeup I have and how much it costs him (in terms of hours worked) when a new package arrives.  But, I don't hear him complaining when I wear it...in fact, he gets all bent out of shape if I take my makeup off too soon before going to bed (if you get my drift) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Otherwise, he'll tell me if he thinks my shadow is "too dark" or if I look "whore-y".  Lol, he's not very tactful with me, but I appreciate the effort.


----------



## smh28 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the laughs ladies, that was hilarious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am new to MAC so my husband is still in the grumbling "You spent HOW MUCH on make up? Now I am going to have to work seven days a week!" stage. LOL. I am working on him though. I got him helping me pick out rubbermaid storage bins for it all the other day. He actually encouraged me to get the bigger, more expensive one so I know there is hope!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_So I explained and told him how I use one of them for my Fix+, and he was like, "I like to spray it on...I mean, don't you just like spraying it?"....lololol. I KNEW he was using it in the bathroom! I caught him using it once, but now I know he's using it more. He's such a guys guy too which is hilarious. He tries so hard to understand...
Now I've got to convince him that it's actually a "makeup product" and not just a super cool face spray that sits on our counter so he doesn't use it up!_

 
That's classic!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_ 
 for example, my husband makes fun of me and says "go watch your smoke screen eyeshadow tutorial on youtube." lol._

 
 LOLOL OMG i love it!!!



My ex never really had anything to say about my makeup, he'd would either like it or not, but the funniest thing was when we would go out and he would say 'she needs to learn to blend' or 'those colors didn't go good together' 

&& the funny thing was when the girls at MAC got to know him better than me! lol


----------



## Cinci (Jul 28, 2008)

Well this isnt my boyfriend being funny, but his friend... My boyfriend's buddy's gf loves to shop and buy really expensive shoes/boots.  Everytime his buddy worked overtime or got a particularily large check and mentioned it to my boyfriend, my boyfriend's response would be "Oh, so your gf is getting a new pair of boots?" lol..  well now with my new found mac addiction..  the question has been reversed..  now when my bf gets some overtime his buddy bugs him and says "So your gf's gonna get some new MAC??"


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 28, 2008)

these are hilarious, lol. My bf is really great about my makeup....he'll go to CVS for BOGO, MAC, Sephora..anywhere the stuff is. He'll ask me what everything is...we even had a quiz one time in the car. I was like..."I use this to cover my under eye circles..." Kenneth: uhhhhh, concealant?" E for effort, lol. And he's already been told about the Manish collection...baby wants everything!!! And I've gotten him all into skincare with me...we cleanse, exfoliate, tone, moisturize together. The only time he makes fun of me is when I get something new and I pull out everything I have (still a pretty small collection) and put all makeup lines together or all of the eye, face, lips stuff together. He says I look like a little kid with Legos, lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah....I make him watch Enkore and all other tuts on youtube with me.....


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_ I was like..."I use this to cover my under eye circles..." Kenneth: uhhhhh, concealant?"_

 





Omg all these stories are HILARIOUS....I cant stop laughing!!!


----------



## n_c (Jul 28, 2008)

This Sat. my little sis came over to have me do her mu for a party. I was switching back and forth between my mu and hers then he comes in and says "what you guys doin, getting MacAfied?!!?"


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 28, 2008)

hhaha these stories are so funny!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_we even had a quiz one time in the car. I was like..."I use this to cover my under eye circles..." Kenneth: uhhhhh, concealant?" E for effort, lol._

 
i've done a makauep quiz with my boyfriend too.. didn't do too bad but when i said 'i put this on my lashes' he always says eyeshadow


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 28, 2008)

My boyfriend called my lipglass "glue" the other day
Which is kind of a good way to describe MAC lipglasses... as sad as that is hahaha.


----------



## val-x (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_






 I seriously "loled" at that.



My BF used to be like that, but now he sees the light.  He's my enabler.  

I'm pretty sure he actually listens to me when I babble about makeup.  Actually, I think I've made a monster.  One day we were at the supermarket and the checkstand woman was wearing blue eyeshadow.  When we were in the parking lot, he was like "she really needed to blend her eyeshadow more, huh?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's pretty much when you know you he's the *one.*_

 
That made me lol!


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_LOL @ "go and watch your smoke screen tutorial", that's hysterical

The only thing my baby has ever said that made me laugh loosely regarding make up was:

HIM: So, what have you been up to?
ME: Ohhh yesterday I went to MAC
HIM: *Laughing* You went where?
ME: MAC...like, MAC Cosmetics?
HIM: Oh, I thought you were trying to be cool and shorten MacDonald's









he's special lol_

 
Haha. I had a similar situation but it went like this:
(On the phone))
Him:  What are you doing?
Me: I'm at Mac right now.
Him: Do you think you could pick me up a couple white t-shirts?
Me: At Mac? This is a makeup store. Not clothing. 
Him: Oh. I thought whenever you mentioned Mac in the past you were just abbreviating Macys. 
Me: Wow.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Jul 28, 2008)

my bf tells me when i cry because sometimes im just so sentimental "dont cry bc you will ruin your makeup" and he wipes my tears to prevent runny mascara


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Jul 28, 2008)

One day my BF came home really proud of himself and told me that he had been a good boyfriend b/c he had gone out to buy me paints and crayons. Since I was student teaching at the time I literally thought he got paints and crayons for my classroom. So I thanked but didn't think much of it. The next day when I opened the bag he brought I saw the small MAC bag and realized he meant to say he has gotten me some paint pots and shadesticks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess he assumed that since one was called a paint pot the other "logically" were crayons!!!


----------



## candi17 (Jul 28, 2008)

My husband likes to come up with names for my eyeshadow combinations.  He'll tell me to close my eyes so he can see the colors and then he will say something like "I'm going to call this one powder puff surprise".
He comes up with some very strange names!


----------



## kobri (Jul 28, 2008)

omg I'm laughing so hard at these!


----------



## MACGIRL68 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok you might want to sit down for this one, as I almost fainted when I was asked this question by my husband.  I have one of those huge (approximate 4 foot tall) 7 drawer plastic tote on wheels (bought at Wal-Mart) I use to store all the MAC I have purchased in the last year.  I was getting ready to go out one night with my husband.  He is watching tv and me put my make up on and asks, "Do you think you have $400. worth of make up in there?"  Please keep in mind that I have been buying MAC for a little over one year, and have bought entire collections, and multiple of my favorite items from many collections and the permanent line.  Every drawer is plum full and I am considering another tote to sit right next to it.  And that is not even where the brushes live.


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGIRL68* 

 
_





Ok you might want to sit down for this one, as I almost fainted when I was asked this question by my husband.  I have one of those huge (approximate 4 foot tall) 7 drawer plastic tote on wheels (bought at Wal-Mart) I use to store all the MAC I have purchased in the last year.  I was getting ready to go out one night with my husband.  He is watching tv and me put my make up on and asks, "Do you think you have $400. worth of make up in there?"  Please keep in mind that I have been buying MAC for a little over one year, and have bought entire collections, and multiple of my favorite items from many collections and the permanent line.  Every drawer is plum full and I am considering another tote to sit right next to it.  And that is not even where the brushes live._

 
I guess in this case, "what he doesn't know won't hurt him." These stories are great!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGIRL68* 

 
_





Ok you might want to sit down for this one, as I almost fainted when I was asked this question by my husband.  I have one of those huge (approximate 4 foot tall) 7 drawer plastic tote on wheels (bought at Wal-Mart) I use to store all the MAC I have purchased in the last year.  I was getting ready to go out one night with my husband.  He is watching tv and me put my make up on and asks, "Do you think you have $400. worth of make up in there?"  Please keep in mind that I have been buying MAC for a little over one year, and have bought entire collections, and multiple of my favorite items from many collections and the permanent line.  Every drawer is plum full and I am considering another tote to sit right next to it.  And that is not even where the brushes live._

 

HAHAHAH! My husband and I were having a similar discussion tonight. I was telling him about going shopping in a few days and that there are a lot of mac collections coming out soon and he was like...OOOOOH lord...haha.  
Bad thing is, mine actually understands how much it's all worth.  Then we were talking about how much money worth of his toys are JUST in the living room (tv, game consoles, stereo equipment, etc.) and his attitude changed REAL quick...haha.  I think thats why hes so supportive of it and doesn't mind me buying so much makeup.  It makes him feel better about spending so much on other things.  
If I were you, I would let him think it's worth that much.  You don't want to  send him over the edge...lol.


----------



## Divinity (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGIRL68* 

 
_





Ok you might want to sit down for this one, as I almost fainted when I was asked this question by my husband.  I have one of those huge (approximate 4 foot tall) 7 drawer plastic tote on wheels (bought at Wal-Mart) I use to store all the MAC I have purchased in the last year.  I was getting ready to go out one night with my husband.  He is watching tv and me put my make up on and asks, "Do you think you have $400. worth of make up in there?"  Please keep in mind that I have been buying MAC for a little over one year, and have bought entire collections, and multiple of my favorite items from many collections and the permanent line.  Every drawer is plum full and I am considering another tote to sit right next to it.  And that is not even where the brushes live._

 

Yeah...if my hubby knew how much I spent on MAC in this past year alone I would be in deep doody...


----------



## pat (Jul 29, 2008)

My boyfriend has gotten use to my MAC addiction.. It's pretty funny when he tries to "act" like he knows what he's talking about when it comes it makeup.
For example he'll make fun of me and say like, "Your "o-zone" isn't shiny." (t-zone) hahahahahah

Just yesterday he said, "Hey, isn't there a new MAC collection coming out soon?" 
Me: Yeah, I'm going this Wednesday. It's called Starflash
Him: What is it called? Seastar?

hahahahah he's stupid 

Or he makes fun of me when I talk about new collections, he even makes names for them. The "Papi" collection (fafi).. hahah

When I'm on vacation he always tells me, "When you come back you'll find your makeup eaten by Rocky and Simon (my two pups). then he'll do an evil ass laugh. hahahaha

This one time though, he was looking inside my makeup kit and pulled out my Oak lip liner, I told him I was going to put some on him and he said "No, I can do it myself." and he did! hahahahahahahaha I was hella laughing, then he said "Is it poppin?!" Then he rubbed his face all over my pillow, effing idiot. hahahaha


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 29, 2008)

ahaha that's funny... o-zone... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I imagine hearing it and it sounds like "ozone"


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 29, 2008)

My boyfriend also used to tell me not to cry, because I'd mess up my makeup.

And I would put on my lips, and he'd always want to kiss me, but I wouldnt want to mess up my lips, so he'd poke his lips out and I'd do the same, so we would give a very light peck so my lips would stay done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And he'd always take out my lash curler, and he would ask me to do it for him, because he wanted his lashes to be curled. So Id do it for him and show him how to do it.

And his brows are really light so I always wanted to fill them in, and one day he let me do it so i used my Rimmel eyebrow pencil and filled them in, and tweezed a couple hairs/arched them, and they looked pretty good, he liked them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aaaaaand I painted his toenails blue once while he played video games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And when we broke up, he told me that he couldnt walk through the mall and past the MAC store without thinking of me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I miss him so much. he used to always say dumb things about my makeup but I cant remember any of them.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
And when we broke up, he told me that he couldnt walk through the mall and past the MAC store without thinking of me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's the sweetest thing ever.


----------



## andreacvbb (Jul 29, 2008)

this is such a funny thread....

my boyfriend always tell me that he is only with me to buy me mac stuff and see me happy....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




he is really cute....he always wait patiently when i am just watching at the mac counter...

if we see an advertisement on tv about bourjois (he thinks its funny)
he ALWAYS askes me " u dont like boujois? why?"
are u asking me why? whyyy???

so one day we were sitting around and i take a cheap blush brush and a mac blush brush....put on his face first the cheap one....
then the mac one and said: thats the difference.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



he dont tell me nothing now....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




he understands it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so if ur bf dont understand that, 
just asked him: what do u like better? dvd or blueray? 

the other day i was looking at some mufe eyeshadows and 
he was like: ohh nooooo!!! u are being unfaithfully to mac!!!
thats make me lought...he is such a cutie...


----------



## jbid (Jul 29, 2008)

my husband always confuses mac with mcdonalds, macintosh,etc and i always tell him "when i say mac, i mean MAC". 
so, last night i was watching csi ny. he comes in on a commercial break and he tries to change the channel. and i cry "no! mac (gary sinise) is taken hostage!"
he was like "what?! MAC is taken hostage?" and he made a cute stupid face pointing me the bathroom (where all my MAC lives)! i laughed so hard!


----------



## mslips (Jul 30, 2008)

"Keep buying 20 dollar eyeshadow that yer just gunna wash right off!" 

*sigh*..


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbid* 

 
_my husband always confuses mac with mcdonalds, macintosh,etc and i always tell him "when i say mac, i mean MAC". 
so, last night i was watching csi ny. he comes in on a commercial break and he tries to change the channel. and i cry "no! mac (gary sinise) is taken hostage!"
he was like "what?! MAC is taken hostage?" and he made a cute stupid face pointing me the bathroom (where all my MAC lives)! i laughed so hard!_

 
Omg... that made me LOL so hard!


----------



## florabundance (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbid* 

 
_my husband always confuses mac with mcdonalds, macintosh,etc and i always tell him "when i say mac, i mean MAC". 
so, last night i was watching csi ny. he comes in on a commercial break and he tries to change the channel. and i cry "no! mac (gary sinise) is taken hostage!"
he was like "what?! MAC is taken hostage?" and he made a cute stupid face pointing me the bathroom (where all my MAC lives)! i laughed so hard!_

 
LOL that is so adorable


----------



## redambition (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_And I would put on my lips, and he'd always want to kiss me, but I wouldnt want to mess up my lips, so he'd poke his lips out and I'd do the same, so we would give a very light peck so my lips would stay done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





 this is what my boy does too!!! it's a whole little act he does when i have lip stuff on... puckers his lips at me, but acts all cowardly like i'm going to hurt him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the funniest bit is that after the little peck he smooshes his lips together to distribute whatever colour he has picked up from my lips evenly.

he also went hunting for and found the MAC Cosmetics page on Facebook... became a fan... then wrote a post on the MAC wall about how much i love them! teeheehee


----------



## lanslady (Jul 30, 2008)

When I first started dating my husband, years ago, I spent the night and he let me sleep in his bed while he slept on the couch.  I fell asleep with my makeup on because I was so exhausted, well the next morning I catch him looking at his pillow with a perplexed look on his face and I ask him:

me: why are you staring at the pillow?
him: there's no makeup on it, no residue at all.
me: and, why should there be?
him: because you're wearing makeup.

I just laughed because he said he was so used to past girlfriends' makeup being all over his pillow. I just explained to him that they wore way too much most likely, or sweated a lot.

The other funny thing is, he asked me would I save him or my MAC collection if a hurricane/tornardo etc came through, and I said "my MAC, you have legs and can save yourself!".  He just looked at me like "gee thanks honey!" LOL  

He he loves to watch me put my makeup on, he's done this since we got together, 15 years now.  He says he's still in awe of how I do it and how talented I am at it.  So sweet.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, I have a few more

Once we were walking through the mall and I had just kissed him...we get into the MAC store and he looks at himself in the mirror and he has gold glittery gloss all over his lips and he gasps and wipes it off, and says he cant believe he walked through the mall like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whenever we went into MAC, hed plop himself into one of the chairs, and sit there, bored, waiting for me LOL.

When we went into Sephora, he'd do the same thing. Only I think he'd like Sephora better, because they had q-tips, and he'd sit in the chair, cleaning his ears, waiting for me LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And when I have my brushes sitting out, he'll take the big fluffy ones and rub them on his face, and close his eyes and make this face, like he was in heaven LOL. he liked how soft my brushes were haha


----------



## pat (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_When we went into Sephora, he'd do the same thing. Only I think he'd like Sephora better, because they had q-tips, and he'd sit in the chair, cleaning his ears, waiting for me LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahahahahahah that is a effing classic. hella funny!

I think if my boyfriend did that, I'd walk so far away from him as possible. hahahaha...


----------



## pinkxsushii (Jul 30, 2008)

"Only I think he'd like Sephora better, because they had q-tips, and he'd sit in the chair, cleaning his ears, waiting for me LOL"


----------



## User93 (Jul 30, 2008)

i believe the whole make-up idea scares my boyfriend. He refuses to kiss me when i have "that strange stuff you just have to put on yourself" aka tinnted conditioner, but poor guy can never say if i have or no, so ne always ends up with colored lips, trying to take it away with hands. His look when he sees MSF for example is priceless. Its something between a shock, fear and curiosity. 

Also, he was always saying "dont wear make-up cmon" and was very againt it (he wishes!). So the other day we hang at home, im all with messed make-up after laying, then we have to get ready, so im standing by the mirror doing makeup and he is walking back and forth packing his things. Then he sudddenly looks at me and says "what did you do with yourself???... You look nice". You gotta see his face, i wasnt even offeneded.

Beauty Mark - He is all the same! I can have eyes lined a lot, plus eyeshadow in pink, brown, grey, and he will ask if im wearing anything! Hilarious.


----------



## duckduck (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Only I think he'd like Sephora better, because they had q-tips, and he'd sit in the chair, cleaning his ears, waiting for me LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And here I thought my boyfriend was the only one. The first time he did it, I just ignored it, but the second one, I grabbed a Q-tip and started doing my own ears. He looked momentarily embarrassed, then said "I don't think you're supposed to be doing that here" and hasn't done it since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the plus side, he often notices and compliments my makeup and even remembers the name of the makeup blogs I read. Occasionally he'll notice me looking at FOTD's and say silly things like "ohh, she's shiny", "you should do your makeup like her!", or "wow, that one has purple eyes!". 

My favorite thing, however, is from an episode of the Simpsons where Homer invents the "makeup gun".




My boyfriend will occasionally notice a girl with a lot of makeup on who hasn't blended much and proclaim that he thinks she has been hit with the makeup gun. LOL.


----------



## lala_ura (Jul 30, 2008)

O gosh, all of these are hilarious.
Recently I was getting ready to go out with my bf to the movies..and on the way out I decided I wanted to touch up my lipstick. I grabbed chatterbox and started reapplying it in the bathroom and him watching in the doorway. I put the cap on and started to leave when he stopped me, grabbed a towel, wet it, and wiped off the corner of my mouth. All the while he's saying "You went outside the line!"


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## kobri (Jul 30, 2008)

I put mascara on one of my guy friends before and he loved it! He wanted to wear it the rest of the day, only he forgot to take it off before hockey practice so all the guys found out as it was running down his face.


----------



## ppalada (Jul 31, 2008)

my bf _tries_ to put up with my makeup obsession. 

example #1: At a MAC store, I go straight for what I want/need and he walks around the store.  So i ask him to help me find a pink eyeshadow.
He comes back with a few swatches on his hand, NOT pink. Purple, blue, black, silver, everything BUT pink. freakin colorblind. hahahaha
Me: thats not pink
Him: i dont kno, they look the same

example 2: another time at a MAC store at Brea Mall, I literally caught my guy putting on lipgelees, self consciously. He was all hunched over, but I caught him, that weirdo!! I gave him a weird look and he responded embarrased  "whut?, im bored" lmao..i teased him about it for the rest of the day

EDIT: so I asked my man again today why he was putting on lipgelees awhile back at the mac store, and he reminded me that it's because he didn't have his chapstick and his lips were chapped and he found a color that didn't seem to have much color (after he swatched it on his hand) .... hahah my goodness, what am i to do with this guy? haha

i have more, but I having  difficult time remembering them. Ill post if I remember.


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my God!  These were soooo hilarious.  I am laughing because every time we go out my boyfriend waits until I start my makeup before he even takes his shower.  Here recently, he started asking, "Are you doing eyeshadow?" He knows if I do my eyes that's at least an extra 15 minutes.  I always say..."You're with a makeup artist...this is that I do!"


----------



## val-x (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lala_ura* 

 
_O gosh, all of these are hilarious.
Recently I was getting ready to go out with my bf to the movies..and on the way out I decided I wanted to touch up my lipstick. I grabbed chatterbox and started reapplying it in the bathroom and him watching in the doorway. I put the cap on and started to leave when he stopped me, grabbed a towel, wet it, and wiped off the corner of my mouth. All the while he's saying "You went outside the line!"_

 
awwwww that's so sweet of him!


----------



## eskiepeskie (Jul 31, 2008)

These are so funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My boyfriend works in IT support and I got this email from him at work the other day - 

"You have some explaining to do missy!!

Because of you I now see Mac and instead of thinking PCs I am thinking makeup!!!

Argh!!"

Hehe oops!  Makes me laugh to think of him at work when they are discussing mac computers and he is thinking makeup!


----------



## pat (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eskiepeskie* 

 
_"You have some explaining to do missy!!

Because of you I now see Mac and instead of thinking PCs I am thinking makeup!!!

Argh!!"
_

 
aw... that's so cute. hahaha... it shows how much he's paying attention to you.

really though, that's hella cute. haha


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 31, 2008)

my boyfriend hates that i love makeup. Whenever i stop to put it on her says " I don't like it! I can't see you're skin!" He says that even when i'm wearing eye makeup and blush. What he means is he can't see my freckles.

Or when im wearing a lipgloss, and he doesnt notice at first and kisses me, he says " uggh you make my lips sticky!"

He's cute about it though. Iknow that he hates taht i spent so much money on make up, and would rather i not wear it, but he does support my love of it too. He works downtown (the area with prostores) and he went and picked up a blush pan and did a b2m for me. When we went to New York he went into a couple of sephora's with me and waited so patiently. He even charmed the ladies at one.

I did a rainbow look the other day, and he said "ohmigod, how many hours did that take you?!" i said 15-20 mins and he called me a liar.


----------



## kaexbabey (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_LOL @ "go and watch your smoke screen tutorial", that's hysterical

The only thing my baby has ever said that made me laugh loosely regarding make up was:

HIM: So, what have you been up to?
ME: Ohhh yesterday I went to MAC
HIM: *Laughing* You went where?
ME: MAC...like, MAC Cosmetics?
HIM: Oh, I thought you were trying to be cool and shorten MacDonald's









he's special lol_

 
lol! that's something my husband would say too


----------



## kaexbabey (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Smoke Screen LOL!

fortunately my dh supports my whole love of makeup. Every time I get a new package, he'll say, "is it another pink lipstick?" 

The funniest thing with him is that I have this 1/2 inch ledge about 6 inches up from the counter in the main bathroom that goes all along the whole counter top & on this little ledge I have all my favorite color lippies & glosses. But, if he goes in there at night in the dark to flip the light switch on, he hits them by accident & they fall all over the place like dominoes. Its funny cause you can hear them crashing & him grumbling. So, I wait (laughing to myself)...comedic timing...wait, he just about has them all put back up on the ledge...then I say, "I hope you put those back in the right color order!... hahahahah...silence from him. Makes me laugh every time._

 
lol poor guy


----------



## kaexbabey (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_We were near my vanity area the other day and he was all like picking up the brushes and when he picked up my skunk brushes he was like, "what do these even do?" and I explained and he was like, "why do you have 3?" So I explained and told him how I use one of them for my Fix+, and he was like, "I like to spray it on...I mean, don't you just like spraying it?"....lololol.  I KNEW he was using it in the bathroom! I caught him using it once, but now I know he's using it more.  He's such a guys guy too which is hilarious.  He tries so hard to understand...
Now I've got to convince him that it's actually a "makeup product" and not just a super cool face spray that sits on our counter so he doesn't use it up!_

 
LOL i love this story


----------



## kkischer04 (Aug 1, 2008)

I've always liked it when my husband compares makeup application to home improvment, or something else manly thats hands on...

"So have you done your 5 layers of shalack yet?"
"Did you remember to buff then prime?"

And my fave, "Did you alllow atleast an for each layer to dry?"

I still find these comments funny, because I don't wear most of my stuff except for going out and special occassions


----------



## kaexbabey (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_This Sat. my little sis came over to have me do her mu for a party. I was switching back and forth between my mu and hers then he comes in and says "what you guys doin, getting MacAfied?!!?"_

 
when we were in the hospital after i had my new baby, i went on specktra on my phone and i told my husband to read the new posts to me. he read this one and said.."this sat. my little sis came over to have me do her MOO..she had her do her cow?" lol


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 1, 2008)

haha aww


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_when we were in the hospital after i had my new baby, i went on specktra on my phone and i told my husband to read the new posts to me. he read this one and said.."this sat. my little sis came over to have me do her MOO..she had her do her cow?" lol_

 
Hahha too funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Congrats to you, btw.


----------



## animecute (Aug 1, 2008)

We were looking at this ad and my bf and our friend was like "omg she has no nose o.o"


----------



## ashleydenise (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eskiepeskie* 

 
_These are so funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Because of you I now see Mac and instead of thinking PCs I am thinking makeup!!!





_

 
lmfao that's too cute!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 3, 2008)

my dad calls my traincase my saddle bag.
" can you please put all you're crap back in you're saddle bag? Geeze, you think with all the shalack you wear you'd be hideous!"

uhhh thanks?


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 3, 2008)

I was at Beau's house on Christmas Day, wearing red and green eyeshadow [I wanted to be festive!], and he looked at me and said,

"Hey, that green looks nice! Is that like, a winter colour or something?"

A for effort! 

He even tells me what he likes on me, and he'll be all, "HAY BABE, look at this lip gloss! Its pink with sparkles and shit! It smells like fruit! Try it on!" He loves the lip stuff! n.n


----------



## eskiepeskie (Aug 3, 2008)

Got another funny one last night - I had been drinking coffee all day and at about midnight I said to my boyfriend "I've had too much coffee today.. I don't feel tired at all." To which he replied - 

"Ahh.. you're pursebuzzing" 

lol.. so cute that he listens to me when I am babbling on about makeup


----------



## alili1591 (Aug 5, 2008)

my boyfriend looked schocked when i took him with me to the mac pro store... first he looked at the 187 i picked up and he was like whta is that for??? and then im like to use it on my face, and he just stayed quiet then he touched the bristles and hes like ohhh thats soft lol i couldnt stop laughin so now when we go to sephora or something he feels all the brushes and if he finds one thats really soft he calls me over to look at it, hes so cute atleast he doesnt bug me to hurry up.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 5, 2008)

Mine's like,''It must KILL you to wash all that expensive makeup off your face"Haha


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 5, 2008)

^ Hahahaa...


----------



## Patricia (Aug 5, 2008)

aw, keep them coming guys, i love these stories, some of them really made me LOL


----------



## animecute (Aug 6, 2008)

I was talking to my bf about different kinds of eyelids the other day and he's like "well you know my brother has triple-eyelids!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



me: what are triple eyelids
him: double, but I like saying triple


----------



## redambition (Aug 6, 2008)

i got a new one today.

BF: hehehehehe. latest mac campaign... gold fever. arrrrrgh sequins!

how did he find out about it? the group on facebook sent out an update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he's still a member.


----------



## TRASHdecor (Aug 7, 2008)

me and my bf were at sephora, he was playing around with the brushes and asking me what each one does. lol he loved the sephora brush holders way more though, he loved it so much some of the little "balls" ended up on the floor. lol. we just walked away :/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and today we were at mac at nordstrom and he got a hold of some face sponge thingys. ommggg he loves those things, he put two together and was like "omg now its a pizza, now its a triangle" it was so cute though. And i was like wanna hear the best part of it? you can keep those too! he was so happy. lol played with them around the whole mall. lol


----------



## Jaim (Aug 7, 2008)

Haha, speaking of Sephora, my boyfriend and I went there the other day. I was looking at the brushes and he was sticking his fingers in the little balls that hold the brushes in place telling me "This is sooo therapeutic, let's come here more often".

Usually when I go into MAC he looks at the displays when you walk in and goes "Ohhhhh my god!! Look at these eyeshadows!!" really sarcastic like.


----------



## seductressdolce (Aug 10, 2008)

i just got called today for an interview tomorrow at Macy's to work for one of the cosmetics counters. I had tried for the new MAC counter that is opening there this month, but I totally missed the voicemail from the hiring manager and missed out on my chance to interview. But luckily...second chance at a makeup counter. YAY. anyways...i haven't worn much makeup this summer because it's been so hot, and my boyfriend and i were hitch hiking. needless to say, i've gotten WAY more tanned than i have ever been. I started to do a practice run on my makeup for tomorrow and i asked him how it looks... he says 'you look like a dead jellyfish, your face is so pale.' i immediately washed my face and went to walgreens and spent 50 dollars on different foundations and powders and concealers. i redo it when i get home, and i go to kiss him and he scrunches his face up and says 'your face smells like play-dough' 

he won't kiss me until i wash my face. 

meanie.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Mine's like,''It must KILL you to wash all that expensive makeup off your face"Haha_

 
LOL I love it!

Mine always says: Don't you have enough?....especially when the mail man or UPS guy pulls up


----------



## laperle (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a ton of stories! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




An cinematographer friend: You know, I like those green things (e/s) and black cat eyes the movie star had in the 60's. Can you do that? (and I was like duh)

An ex-bf, during brazilian carnival (I was ready to leave): Can you make a golden bird-like make up all over my face? 

My dad: You should donate some of your make up. You have stuff for your entire life already. What's the point of buying more?

Another ex: Please, don't wear red l/s! It makes my face all red.

Another date: I love this sticky gloss when you kiss me. 

Another date: Your eyelashes are SOOOO beautiful! (they were falsies!)

And yet another bf: Are your lashes fake? (They weren't!)

A teacher, when I've presented my photographic compilation to the entire class, by the end of the semester: There's nothing more fascinating than a woman making herself up. You can see all her secrets. (The guy was flirting with a student in front of 60 students! He spent the whole semester saying stuff like that.)

If I remember more, I'll post!


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 12, 2008)

He puts up with it I guess lol. But he still makes fun of me for it. 

Once I was showing him new stuff I had gotten and he was like "You have so much stuff. All your primers and lacquers etc." And I just looked at him and was like "Yea..and?" And he was like "Seriously? I was just naming stuff to do with paint"

Or if we are in Shoppers and I start drifting towards the makeup aisle just to look around he'll be like "Don't! You know it isn't as good as MAC, don't waste your money!" But he might just say that because he doesn't want to wait for me


----------



## panther27 (Aug 12, 2008)

Mine knocked over one of my paint pots to the floor and he was like,I just knocked over one of your perfumes!I told him that it's not a perfume-duh-and he asked me what it was.I told him that it's a paint pot.He said,EXACTLY,face paint lol.Ahhh he'll never understand


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 13, 2008)

i remember it around  x-mas time a long time ago,and i was excited about a hoilday collection that was out,and said to my b/f i'm going to m.a.c. he thought why do mac trucks sell makeup. lol.he had no idea it was a cosmetic company


----------



## kaexbabey (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_i remember it around  x-mas time a long time ago,and i was excited about a hoilday collection that was out,and said to my b/f i'm going to m.a.c. he thought why do mac trucks sell makeup. lol.he had no idea it was a cosmetic company_

 
LOL! well this isn't my husband, but his friend. my husband was telling his friends how i love mac and how much he spent at a MAC store since there isnt one near us so i asked him to get me some pro pans when he want to D.C. for a check up. anyways, he was telling his friends and one of them said "i had no idea your wife liked mac trucks, she seems too girly!" lol

and the other day at the cco my husband said, "look, fafi!" (he sounded a bit excited lol..) and the SA did a double-take at him when she heard that hahah


----------



## Lexxiii (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmm... well, once I made my man sit and watch me put my makeup on and I gave him a thorough explanation of what everything was for. He was actually fascinated, which was adorable!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 2, 2008)

My boyfriend thinks every bit of make-up is called a fluidline lol, he says oh that fluidline looks good on you. Then I say that isnt a fluidline its a eyeshadow its so funny and cute lol.


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 2, 2008)

My bf is actually pretty good about this, he picks up on things I tell him easily so he's quite educated lol The other day, I was doing his sister and his mom's eye makeup, just to see what I should do for them at a wedding we were attending. I asked for his opinion, he was like "this color would be nice", "this could be blended a little bit more", but the best one for me was when he said about his sister "her brows should be thinner, more arched so you could get more room for the eye makeup!".

He knows about my MAC obsession, and I can't get MAC where I live. One of his cousins who lives near Lisbon (our capital) got married and we went a few days before the wedding to help out. Since the wedding was a month before my birthday, I went to the MAC store to collect my birthday gift (his idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). He spent the whole week after that just looking at me and giggling "I went to the MAC store!!"

He also teases me whenever we go to the mall where I get my ArtDeco goodies. As soon as we get to the mall, he'll ask me "So... wanna go to Douglas?". He's such an enabler! He even admits to it. 

He's into computers (like high-end, water-cooled, overclocked gaming computers), and, more recently, moutain biking, and neither of those are cheap hobbies AT ALL. He looks at me and goes like "Well, at least your hobbie is not expensive! That's why I push you to buy more makeup, so I don't feel as bad for my expensive hobbies."

And he actually listens to me while I'm rambling about makeup, I ordered some samples from EverydayMinerals and the other day he was "When is your order arriving? The one from... from... er... wait, don't tell me!...uhm.. EverydayMinerals! That's it, isn't it!!" He's just too freaking adorable


----------



## Princesa Livia (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nadeshda* 

 
_My bf is actually pretty good about this, he picks up on things I tell him easily so he's quite educated lol The other day, I was doing his sister and his mom's eye makeup, just to see what I should do for them at a wedding we were attending. I asked for his opinion, he was like "this color would be nice", "this could be blended a little bit more", but the best one for me was when he said about his sister "her brows should be thinner, more arched so you could get more room for the eye makeup!".

He knows about my MAC obsession, and I can't get MAC where I live. One of his cousins who lives near Lisbon (our capital) got married and we went a few days before the wedding to help out. Since the wedding was a month before my birthday, I went to the MAC store to collect my birthday gift (his idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). He spent the whole week after that just looking at me and giggling "I went to the MAC store!!"

He also teases me whenever we go to the mall where I get my ArtDeco goodies. As soon as we get to the mall, he'll ask me "So... wanna go to Douglas?". He's such an enabler! He even admits to it. _

 
Thats so cute!!! Really sweet of your guy


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2008)

My boyfriend couldn't find the marinating brush one night and told me to get one of my make up brushes!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WHAAATEVER!


----------



## Fuzynvl2101 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL these were some hilarious stories!
My husband supports my habit pretty well. But, he says things like that...''I'm going to have to clean 5 chimneys today to pay for that make-up.'' 
We were just at a MAC store a week ago, and he was all complementing the mua's eyeshadow color, and how she put it on so nice. LOL He has been begging me to let him ''do'' my make-up. He says he can do it. I'm still scared,lol.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_When we went into Sephora, he'd do the same thing. Only I think he'd like Sephora better, because they had q-tips, and he'd sit in the chair, cleaning his ears, waiting for me_

 
LOL!

One day my bf's at my place waiting for me to get ready to go out (we're just started dating). Suddenly I heard him shouting, 'OMG... It's so scary!! Why are you BENDING your eyelashes?!' Yup, he calls lash curler - eyelash bender!

I came home from the hair salon on Monday with a black shopping bag.
BF: BLACK SHOPPING BAG!! Oh no!
ME: No, it's not what you think it is...
BF: Phew!!!!

He asked if MAC here has already given me a royalty card because I've probably contributed 20% of their annual revenue.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_BF: BLACK SHOPPING BAG!! Oh no!_


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 3, 2008)

my husband respond when:

"i hate that red lipstick on you, you look like a damn hooker!"

"why do you wear so much shit on your eyes?"

"how could a make up be so expensive if you have to wash it off after?"

those are just few things he used to say.  He's used to it now and he just leaves me alone!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_"You're wearing makeup?"

Totally serious, no sarcasm.

I had purple and pink eyeshadow with glitter. It was obvious I was wearing makeup_

 
ROFL! My bf has done this too!! I can't really remember what else he has said about make up, but when I took him to Sephora he looked completely lost. He just kept following me around and stared around as I was swatching stuff on my hand. Occassionally i'd say isnt this pretty?!? and he would just be like uh huhh. 

He's too cute  but he supports my habit (usually) by pulling out his credit card hehe. other times he bashes it lol


----------



## preciouscharm (Oct 4, 2008)

here's a new one "i like ur powder stuff todayy" he ment my eye shadow. 

or he jokes before I go out, "go wash your face right now" 

o i love him


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

I love the fact my new bf/BBF helps me pick out make up. My old bf hated it because it got "All over his face" ....Pff! It didnt but he was a bit of a freak. Some of these quotes are having me in hysterics! 

Y'all have some funny and great guys! =)


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 7, 2008)

My boyfriend dated a MAC artist (whos a friend of mine) for two and a half years, and wow, his knowledge overwhelms me sometimes! 

Boys are so adorable when they know little things about makeup.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

Awww thats so cute! I wish mine knew a bit more sometimes! lol!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Awww thats so cute! I wish mine knew a bit more sometimes! lol!_

 

hehe they will learn. they will learn


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Oct 7, 2008)

Me and my bf were watching x factor the other day and hes like omg look at the state of her eyeshadow it is soo unblended. He comments on everyones make up its so funny.


----------



## stronqerx (Oct 7, 2008)

i always end up going to the mac store with my boyfriend, and all the MUAs noe hime already ! He goes through everything asking them about the skin care stuff (because hes really into taking care of his skin & wants me to do the same !). Well  it just so happens that my local mall has a free standing mac store and right across from it is a sephora (it's so funny watching the MUAs always spying to see what each other is doing), and i wanted to change it up and get some MUFE and urban decay, and we went in and he said to me "Why don't we just go to mac, it's the best brand and plus those grls do their makeup better" lmaoo it was so funny and he said it soo loud.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 7, 2008)

Haha the new guy Im crushing on, always talks about how I like makeup too much.

I pull out literally like 15 lipsticks/glosses from my purse and ask him to pick one....he said THEY ALL LOOK THE SAME...

lol no they dont! Thats why i have so many...duh!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG today my bf actually said hilarious things about makeup.

Him: "stocks dropped down again today. wonder who owns MAC" and he actually googled and told me estee lauder (as if I didn't know this already) but it was so cute he looked! and then he started looking at all these other makeup companies and saw their stocks were down LOL

and then when he found out my eye MU remover evaporated since I accidently left the top off for a week LOL he said this to me later..

Him: I learned something today. makeup evaporates.
Me: you mean my eye makeup remover?
Him: oooh 






 so cute


----------



## macfabulous (Dec 13, 2008)

my hubby has said so many crazy/funny things about mac/make-up its hilarious. like ever since i told him what contouring was once, every time i do something to my face and say what do u notice he says , u did that contouring sh** lol, and hes never right, although other than that he makes pretty good sense, i guess he tries lol


----------



## jennifer. (Dec 13, 2008)

usually mine will just bitch about the time it takes for me to put it on but sometimes it's funny when i tell him about future purchases.  

the other day i told him "don't be mad, but there's new brushes coming out in january and i'm getting them all!" as i squealed with delight and then he looks at me with a smile on his face and says "don't be mad..." silence with a smile.  i say "what??!" and he's still smiling and then finally "i'm selling my go-kart...and getting a motorcycle".  i asked him why would i get mad at that and i think he thought i would be overly concerned about him getting hurt.

he honestly spends so much money on his hobbies, he knows he can't really say anything about my makeup spending so it all works out.  it's funny how we're both "don't be mad but...". haha


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Dec 14, 2008)

My inlaws were making fun of my m/u obsession the other day when out of no where my DH says, "you guys are just jealous you dont know how to properly use a #266 brush."  I about died laughing


----------



## concertina (Dec 14, 2008)

I showed my husband an eyeshadow blending brush. He was quiet for a minute and then said 'Thats awfully small for a foundation applier'. 

....when I finally stopped laughing, I had to sooth his wounded pride and then explain all the different uses for brushes.


----------



## Heavenly (Dec 16, 2008)

I have no idea how to properly apply e/s.. so I've been perving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at all the tutorials and FOTD's to try and get a grip. 

So I bought up at MAC on Sunday, and have every night been practising.

Last night he comes home from a few drinkys with his friends, and goes... 
"Still not got the hang, huh?"
Me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nope.. stupid crap.. can't just get it...
Him: Oh here.. gimme a go... can't be that hard... it's like panel beating and painting.... 

Me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Him: Well, you just gotta hold the brush like...soooooo.... and put the stuff like... sooooooo... and... oh... ohhhhhh.....hrrmm... well....not so easy huh?

Me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The wally.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 16, 2008)

When I was dating my DH, he knew nothing about makeups. One day he asked me why would I remove all my makeup, when I would apply the SAME thing next day! "What a waste of money and time!"  So now everytime I visit cosmetics counters with him, I let all the ladies know what he said, they would just give him, 'Are you for real?' look.

I was also trying out a few different lipsticks and one of them was 'Snob'. He turned to MUA and said, gee, that's not a very nice name!  LOL. Then it just hit me that I didn't even give much thought about the name. Wait until I go and buy Coral Polyp or Varicose Vein.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Boyfriend: "Why do you need all that extra stuff for your eye?" (talking about primer)
Me: "Because it keeps it from creasing"
Boyfriend: "....."
Me: "Well, it makes the colors more vibrant and makes them stay on longer"
Boyfriend "....".

Sometimes silence says a lot more than words


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 19, 2008)

My boyfriend doesnt really say much about it. I think hes a bit neutral towards it. the first time I work pink freeze e/s however he kindly remarked "What is that shit on your eyes?". Thanks darling.

Not the bf but a male friend of mine came into my room and asked if he could borrow hair styling cream (i think he actualyl said gel but i dont own that) i pointed into my wardrobe where my collecction is and hes like "Ummm, did you rob a makeup store recently?"


----------



## TwiggyPop (Dec 19, 2008)

I work at Sephora and I asked my boyfriend to come to the Christmas party with me.
Alex: Aw babe, please don't do this to me. Make up parties? I don't ask you to freeze your ass off through a Steelers game, do I?
Me: Yes, and a tailgate party. Besides, I doubt that we'll be talking about make up on our time off anyways.
Alex: Good, because I don't want to hear about how Sarah Palin desperately needs a steroid brush again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It seriously took me a while to figure out he was talking about a BUFFER brush! At least I know he's listening, right? Haha, the poor dear.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwiggyPop* 

 
_I work at Sephora and I asked my boyfriend to come to the Christmas party with me.
Alex: Aw babe, please don't do this to me. Make up parties? I don't ask you to freeze your ass off through a Steelers game, do I?
Me: Yes, and a tailgate party. Besides, I doubt that we'll be talking about make up on our time off anyways.
Alex: Good, because I don't want to hear about how Sarah Palin desperately needs a steroid brush again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It seriously took me a while to figure out he was talking about a BUFFER brush! At least I know he's listening, right? Haha, the poor dear._

 


hehe thats cute
SHE DOES NEED A BUFFER BRUSH! lol


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 20, 2008)

This has been my favorite thread so far. So many lulz..


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## jetplanesex (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty For Ashe* 

 
_Oh my God!  These were soooo hilarious.  I am laughing because every time we go out my boyfriend waits until I start my makeup before he even takes his shower.  Here recently, he started asking, "Are you doing eyeshadow?" He knows if I do my eyes that's at least an extra 15 minutes.  I always say..."You're with a makeup artist...this is that I do!"_

 

Haha that's the same with me! Every morning we always fight about who has to get out of bed first and he always wins with the 'YOU! You take waaayyy longer with all your makeup then I do!'

The other day I bought the infatuating rose pallet. I NEVER hide anything I buy from him because my mom always hid stuff from my dad and it created trust issues, so I always show him my purchases. Of course he goes 'How much was that?' and I explain to him it was 25% off, plus my Macy's discount. Besides, I wanted to try some purples and it has 6 shadows together plus two highlights, and I'm running out of highlights.. blah blah blah. So the next day I was off and he had school and I spent the entire day just playing with my pallet. He gets home and refuses to let me take off my face.. 'No, with makeup like that we have to have sexy time!' Haha he loved the colors I used from the new pallet.

Other than that, he encourages me to post FOTDs cause he knows how much I love makeup.. he's pretty supportive and all for anything that can serve as a creative outlet for me. I looove him.


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 22, 2008)

My husband said the otherday...

_"Just dip your fingers in the eyeshadow and put it on (like war paint)..._

That's his way of saying hurry up and lets go.  But I laughed.

Or any e/s color I wear, he has to refer me to something:

Purple e/s= _Purple People Eater_
Blue e/s= _A clown, blueberry, or Mimi from the Drew Carry show._
A dark colored e/s= _Black eyes_
Brown= _Poopoo_

Wtf? lol, its not like I saw _"Oh, you shaved your face _(my hd has the lines that outline his jaw)... _it looks like a g-string made out of hair"._


----------



## macosophy (Dec 23, 2008)

your posts made me laugh so much!!! and made me rememer all those times when my husband made me crack up every time he would comment about my makeup.

my husband always teases me about watching videos on youtube.
everytime i'm about to go to the bedroom he always asks "are you going to watch youtube videos now!?"

one time i was finishing putting my makeup on and there was an eyelash curler laying around and he sees it and picks it up and says "what in the world is this thing??" 
me: "it's for eyelashes" 
him: "it looks like it's for surgery!" 
hahahahh

and everytime i have something on my lips he always kisses my cheeks because he learned that if he kisses me in the lips it will be sticky.

oh and i remember one time we were at a drug store and i saw some too faced products and got excited and started checking it out.
as soon as he saw an ad for lip injection where there's a girl holding an injection up to her face he screamed "nooooooo, please don't do this to yourself i'm begging you!"
and when i saw the poster i started cracking up and tried to explain him that it's not what it actually looks like!

men are such kids when it comes to makeup!


----------



## macosophy (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Not the bf but a male friend of mine came into my room and asked if he could borrow hair styling cream (i think he actualyl said gel but i dont own that) i pointed into my wardrobe where my collecction is and hes like "Ummm, did you rob a makeup store recently?"_

 
oh my god this is hilarious!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 23, 2008)

Me- "I can't wait til my new Urban Decay palette gets here! It's got a matte black in it!" (I only own black tied)

Boyfriend - "What's that?"

Me- "It just means it has no sparkle or shine, it's just like a pure, matte black"

Boyfriend- "OH! I know what that means! That's a color on my photoshop!"


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 23, 2008)

A while back my husband and I had gone into the CCO so I could buy a new brush set.

Husband: Hey babe, this one has that skank brush you want.
Me: Skank brush?

He holds up it.

Me: (lol) It's called a skunk brush.
Husband: (sniffs it) Why? It doesn't smell.
Me: (LMAO)
Husband: Just get the damn brush.


----------



## RepeatToFade (Dec 23, 2008)

Hahaha all these are so funny, I'll have to listen out and remember all the things my bf says about my make up.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 23, 2008)

hahaha, "skank brush"...loving these stories


----------



## Iffath (Dec 23, 2008)

The funniest thing was when my husband said "are you on the MAC website again?" when I was on a religious website to get my prayer schedule. 

I did go on the MAC website afterwards
and I must admit, 
I love having my "MAC attacks".


----------



## brixton (Dec 24, 2008)

pretebrowneyes said:


> He says I look like a little kid with Legos quote]
> 
> 
> The husband thinks MAC is like toys or candy - pretty playthings!!  He can't believe they're doing a Dame Edna collection - thinks that's hilarious.
> ...


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 26, 2008)

It was so cute!! I dropped my pan of eyeshadows that contained Patina on xmas morning - I was so upset because my fiance brought them for me for my birthday so he said when MAC opened we'd go get the replacement eyeshadow. 
He called Mac Pro this morning and spoke to the MA that i am friendly with and asked her if she had an eyeshadow called "Palletina, in Pallet form".. It was pretty funny!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 26, 2008)

[email protected] else. hilarious! smoke screen. bwahaha!

my bf is a shoe collector, he literally has more sneakers in his closet than the law allows.

so anytime he tries to insinuate that i have some sort of problem due to all the makeup i have, i quickly remind him of his shoe hoarding and how he CLEARLY isn't trying to channel his inner Flo Jo, so he should stfu lmao. I don't even think Carl Lewis had that many damn pairs of sneakers.

but as far as my makeup goes, he always comes over and just stands there shaking his head. his only real interest is in my red lipsticks...because he's a perv. he always picks one up and says "Do you think this one will stain...?" and kinda motions his eyes "below" with a big perverted smile on his face. jeeez...

but at the same time, he knows i love girly stuff so he doesn't say too much about it, he calls me a kid ina candy store. i mean hell, he DID drop $300 in Sephora for me for my birthday last month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gotta love him for that!


----------



## flymestza (Dec 26, 2008)

This conversation just happened a few days ago when the hubby and I returned from a CCO.

Hubby: Babe get me some water.

Me: Umm, I'm in the middle of something right now so you will have to wait or get it yourself.

Hubby:  Please Babe, I'm thirsty and besides I just took you to get your fire shit.

Me: Huh???....oooooh are you referring to my flammable paint you freak???...lol

Hubby: Fire Flammable same thing...lol

We were both laughing.  He also does this thing when I know he really likes my look.  He always does a double take then comes up to me and says "Hey there, I'm Allen...how you doin???  He cracks me up!!!


----------



## SarahStarlight (Dec 27, 2008)

At first my boyfriend didnt understand how I could watch hours upon hours of makeup tutorials and then I would waste my makeup trying to copy the look, but now he is really supportive and often asks "which look are you doing now?" I told him that wearing makeup helps me feel better about myself. 

But now he often points out mistakes! " Your right eye is a little bit darker then your left" -_- Oh well, better then not noticing at all I suppose


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Dec 28, 2008)

These are too funny! I don't have too many stories just yet because I've only been with my bf for about 4 months now, but here are some of them:

BF: Yes, I am avoiding kissing you on the lips because you're wearing that lip gloss again
(P.S. Every once in a while I'll steal a kiss and yell "AHAHAHA LIP GLOSSED!")

::when I'm putting on eyeshadow, eyeliner, mascara, curling my lashes or anything to do with my eyes::
BF: AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! EWW EWW EWW EWW NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
(he's creeped out by anything touching his eyes, so me touching my eyes makes him cringe. sometimes he has to leave the room and everything)

BF: I'm really good at noticing things, so if you change your makeup, I can say "hey your makeup looks different today"
Me: You didn't notice my eyebrows
BF: What about them?
Me: I drew in the back third of my right eyebrow
BF: ...why?
Me: Because it's not there
BF: ...really?
Good job Mr. Observant

I know there will be more to come. We have a pact, he doesn't ask me how much I spend on my makeup and I don't ask him how much he spends on his Yu-Gi-Oh cards. He's such a dork, but he's my dork


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 2, 2009)

Not really a boyfriend but this one guy, one time I was over his house and just laying down next to him. He pointed to my eyelid area and said that when girls don't have that purple glitter stuff on there eyes (as in my purple eyeshadow rofl! ) they look really different. This happened a while after I tried to explain to him what eyeshadows and different makeup items were, to which he replied: "I KNOW what eyeshadow is" lol. If thats the case then why is it being called the "purple glitter stuff then? haha.

Another time after we were kissing for a bit, he just all of the sudden stops and is staring at my face. I was feeling a bit nervous thinking theres something on my face or something. He just points to a random part of my face and asks what is it that I have on my face. And I was like you mean foundation...? Then he tells me to stop wearing it because it tastes funny when he kisses me. So we go on and on for about 5 minutes about how I'm not going to stop wearing foundation. He finally says he has the perfect idea and that he'll just kiss me on the lips only so he wont have to taste my foundation haha!

Last year whenever I would go to see him I'd have to take the trolley to get to his place. But on the way to the trolley station was a macy's with a MAC counter so I'd make a quick stop there and pick up an eyeshadow and stuff every now and then. Whenever I'd get to his house I would always make sure to show him what new goodies I got ( like a little kid at show and tell lol.) and show him the different colors and things. And just talk about makeup for a good 10 15 minutes and he'd listen, well at lest it looked like he was listening to me the whole time! He's even learned about the B2M program when I mentioned I seen a pretty color lipstick and was gonna get it for free if I took my old containers back.

A different guy, and ex bf of mines from forever ago spotted me at the MAC counter paying for my goodies. We ended up meeting outside Macy's and having a quick chat. He goes on to say that he seen me at the makeup counter and I said yes I was at the MAC counter paying for my things. He says that I'm crazy for shopping there cause all their makeup is so expensive and to just use cheap drugstore stuff. I tried to explain to him the difference in quality, pigmentation, and how I like the much larger color selection. And he just tells me that my makeup looks great and that I look great and that he guesses that I actually do know what I'm talking about lol.


----------



## Kuki (Jan 2, 2009)

he always stays outside when i go into MAC.
his sister isnt at all into make up and neither is his mother, so you can imagine he knows NOTHING about make up at all! so once he bought me a single mac eyeshadow as prezzie called surreal, i hardly ever use it but its the only thing he knows because he picked it. everyday i wear different colours depending on my mood and he will ask 'are you wearing surreal??" even if im wearing blue black purple brown, doesnt matter, he always asks!lol and everytime i now speak to people about MAC/make up, he insists on saying "have you got surreal? its soo surreal!" same line everytime!! and people think he is a bit loopy!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




loll

just now,abotu 10 minutes ago i came downstairs wearing cranberry e/s and metal x gold spice & forged rose (which i must say, looked really cool) and he looked at me for a few seconds and said "OMG! you look like you got ringworm on your eyes!!!! shall i give you lamisil???"






( ringworm = a fungal infection!!!!! eeeuwww! i had it when i used to scuba dive at the time we met, and he still remembers me having it so everytime he sees red on me he thinks its ring worm!lol)


----------



## brownubian (Jan 4, 2009)

This man is quite a character! When were are in the mall and start approaching the MAC counter he will hold his stomach  to act like he is sick and has to go to the restroom (or make up some other theatrical performance) just so he won't have to hang around...I just laugh and let him because he does it every time.

The last time we were at the counter...he went directly in front of the MUA, stared at her like a 3 year old and was like "wow, babe she wears those long things on her eyes too" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (she had on lashes).


He can be helpful sometimes. He once turned my face to the side and started "blending" my makeup on my face with my neck and jawline!


----------



## Meisje (Jan 5, 2009)

When we were moving, he shouted from the bathroom "Is this my red lipstick or yours?"

(It was actually his. Long story.)


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 9, 2009)

Lol I just thought of another man cosmetics moment that involved my dad instead. I use to keep all my brushes in a special cup for easy access in the mornings. I did my makeup in the living room table one day and returned too late that night to bring my brushes back to my room. The next day I wake up and find pencils, pens, markers in my brush cup! I was just like wtf? and questioned everyone in the house about it until my dad admitted it was him and that he thought it was suppose to be a pencil holder lol.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 9, 2009)

My husband is very good with my MAC obsession.  He doesn't complain about going to the stores, and likes to look at the colors and suggest ones I should get.  He even helps me organize stuff, and depot, yay!  I think he likes seeing me in makeup, so his only complaint is that I have all this stuff, but hardly ever use it, so I am trying to change that, for both me, him, and his wallet.

One time, though, he told someone, "Oh, she's in the kitchen, cooking her crack over the stove" when I was depotting, I didn't think that gave a good impression, lol.


----------



## Septemba (Jan 13, 2009)

^ LOL, hello_kitty! He helps you depot and choose your shadows, that it so sweet! I think that is so romantic.


----------



## minni4bebe (Jan 13, 2009)

I hide most of my mac trips from him! He would flip if he knew how often I went there. And if he is with me and we are nearing a mac counter, I stop and he keeps walking. LOl and when I depot, he calls me a crackhead...cooking crack in the living room lol.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ignorance is pure bliss when it comes to my husband and makeup. I had my e-mail open to Urban Decay's Book of Shadows. The computer locked up and I asked him to take a look at the pc. Husband saw what my e-mail was open to (minus the images because it was in my spam box) and said "UD Book of Shadows?? That sounds like a computer virus."


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_^ LOL, hello_kitty! He helps you depot and choose your shadows, that it so sweet! I think that is so romantic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heh, I suppose!  I got him talked into a lot of stuff from the Hello Kitty collection, using Valentine's Day and our wedding anniversary (which is Feb 29th... so doesn't even exist this year, haha) as an excuse for him to spend all that money.  He just laughs and goes "OK."  

His help is greatly appreciated, though.  Sometimes I'm scared of breaking something, so I give it to him, so if it breaks, I have someone to yell at


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 16, 2009)

Woooww hahah I've just been reading everything and it cracked me up a lot lools : )

But anyways, I dont recall my boyfriend saying anything about makeup..yet


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Heh, I suppose! I got him talked into a lot of stuff from the Hello Kitty collection, using Valentine's Day and our wedding anniversary (which is Feb 29th... so doesn't even exist this year, haha) as an excuse for him to spend all that money. He just laughs and goes "OK." 

His help is greatly appreciated, though. Sometimes I'm scared of breaking something, so I give it to him, so if it breaks, I have someone to yell at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
OMG You just gave me a GREAT idea to have him buy me the Kitty collection!! Omg thanks to you ahha


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Ignorance is pure bliss when it comes to my husband and makeup. I had my e-mail open to Urban Decay's Book of Shadows. The computer locked up and I asked him to take a look at the pc. Husband saw what my e-mail was open to (minus the images because it was in my spam box) and said "UD Book of Shadows?? That sounds like a computer virus." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL. At least UD book of shadows sounds alot prettier than a Trojan on your computer!


----------



## zzoester (Jan 25, 2009)

haha, this thread is cracking me up. 

Just this morning, I was on my laptop (checking email!!) and we were planning on going into Seattle for the day but I still had 2 hrs to get ready before we had to leave. He goes, "are you going to get ready soon?" *he knows I take at least 1-1.5hrs!*, I say, "yeah, in just a minute!!" and he responds, "what - do you have to go on youtube first to help you decide how you are going to do your makeup today??"

lol.....and I think he was being serious.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 25, 2009)

^^LOL! 

I hate when people call me on my phone period, but especially when I am watching makeup vids on youtube. They'll be like wat are you doing? I'll tell them that I'm watching makeup vids and they'll be like again?! but you watch them everytime were on the phone together!


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 26, 2009)

We were just sitting at Olive Garden last night and discussing make-up when my husband goes "will you wear ALL those eyeshadows in this lifetime?" 

I had to explain to him that I wear at at least 3 at a time so unless I was dying next week(to that he said I'd better not be)I will wear them all in this lifetime.


----------



## zzoester (Jan 26, 2009)

Last night my hubby and I were in Seattle and stopped at Sephora where I picked up a mascara, some lip gloss and BEST OF ALL (!) the UD Ammo palette that I've been wanting. So, today I go to give it a try and told him he could decide which colors I'd try out first. He's like, "purple". I'm like, "yeah - well pick like three"....and he just looks at me like 'WTF....' and I had to explain that I use many different colors at a time. At least 3 and probably more like 4-5 each day and he just looks at me like I'm crazy! lol

So I ended up doing purple (Grifter) but did Last Call in the crease and used a lot of Oil Slick on the outer half of each lid. And btw I love polyester bride as a highlight!! Totally <3....but anyway, we went out and about and I asked again how he liked my eyes and due to all the purple/black/slight maroonish tint from Last call bleeding just above Oil Slick on top of my crease and blended up towards my brow, it apparently looked like someone had socked me in both eyes. 
*But it really didn't look like that. Well, you ladies would think it was executed well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## sayah (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zzoester* 

 
_ he responds, "what - do you have to go on youtube first to help you decide how you are going to do your makeup today??"_


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 26, 2009)

Whenever I go to MAC or Sephora, he always just hands over the money and goes, I'll be over here. And then when I come out he's like, "JAMIE what did you get, what did you get!!?? Like I think he gets more excited than I do. And since he finally got his precious car back on the road (long story, his car is like his girlfriend and I'm the other girl haha) he's been hounding me to get eyeshadow in STi blue (aka the color of his car) so he can have me do an EOTD look specifically for him. Men.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jan 28, 2009)

these stories are too funny.

so i dont know if any of you watch xsparkage on youtube but she started the whole super hero series. the only video i made my boyfriend watch was one of her super hero looks. so now everyday as a joke my boyfriend asks me "what super hero are you wearing today?"


----------



## Zeastlake (Jan 30, 2009)

This is the most adorable & hilarious thread I've ever seen on here !!!


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 30, 2009)

well it wasn't about MY makeup, but he saw how little the 88palette from CS is (on someone's train case thread) and asked if it was makeup for Barbies lol. So cute


----------

